# network card install



## mrjoli021 (Jun 2, 2011)

I am new to BSD.  I am trying to install an additional network card for virtualization.  I have gotten as far as:

[cmd=]pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network[/cmd]

```
nfe0@pci0:0:10:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x01531025 chip=0x076010de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'NForce Network Controller (MCP78 NIC)'
    class      = network
--
mskc0@pci0:3:0:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x436211ab chip=0x436211ab rev=0x20 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Marvell Semiconductor (Was: Galileo Technology Ltd)'
    device     = 'Marvell Yukon 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (88E8053)'
    class      = network
```

My rc.conf is the following:

```
ifconfig_nfe0="inet 192.168.15.33  netmask 255.255.255.224"
sshd_enable="YES"
```

The first nfe0 is working but the second is not, it just blinks.  How can I get it to work?


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 2, 2011)

mrjoli021 said:
			
		

> The first nfe0 is working but the second is not, it just blinks.



There is no second nfe0 in your output, just mksc0.  That's a little misleading, the Marvell interface is going to be named msk0.  Configuring it is similar to the other interface:

```
ifconfig_msk0="inet 192.168.1.100  netmask 255.255.255.0"
```

IP addresses changed so they're not both on the same network.  msk(4) may not support all Marvell cards.


----------



## mrjoli021 (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank you it worked.


----------

